# Looking for suggestions on containment



## BamaElco (Nov 23, 2013)

My wife and I recently bought some land that needs some help clearing out. We were thinking of putting goats on it to help us do that. There's about 7 or 8 acres that need clearing and 3 sides of it are surrounded by barbed wire with the 4th side no fence at all. My question is this: can I get away with running a single strand of hot wire along where the barb wire is and then a double strand where there is no fence at all? Thanks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If it won't hold water it won't hold a goat has a lot of truth behind it. Neither barbed wire or electric fence will hold goats for the most part. Some do get away with 7 strand HOT electric fences. Other goats just ooze through regardless. Field fencing with a hot strand middle and top is probably your best bet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with Goathiker. You will need much better fencing than that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Electric works good for me for now at least.. Not for my stinker of a buck though. I find it odd though that I am the only one who has electric fence in my neighborhood, and I haven't lost any livestock, all the other neighbors have. There is a coyote pack that lives about 15 feet from my electric fence down below, and yet they will not cross the hot fence.... They've tried, but got bit. So it is a predator deterrent, but I agree it won't keep all goats in....and I will be switching to field fencing along with the electric...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I had friends who hsf to put 2 fencers on theirs so that it zapped at different times. They swear the goats can learn to time the fencer and slip out between pulses


----------



## BamaElco (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess my next question then would be, does anyone know where you can get the best deal on field fencing in the Montgomery, AL area? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I new, just call around to differnt places.


----------

